# Autogeek's Car of the Week - 2011 Camaro - Modeled by Amy



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Autogeek's Car of the Week - 2011 Camaro - Modeled by Amy*

Starting at 5:00pm here at Autogeek's Show Car Garage in sunny Stuart, Florida we'll be buffing out Rene's 2011 Camaro to remove swirls and create a show car finish.










Come join in the fun, learn some tips and techniques for machine polishing and waxing plus make new friends in the car detailing world.

:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Studio is all clean and ready to go...










After the Camaro arrived we started in by wiping the paint clean.

*Behind the car is Rene and in the back of the car is Robert DiTerlizzi from Impressions Detailing.*









Here's a few pictures from last night's project... the first few are from my iPhone as these were posted to my Facebook page and we buffed out the car...

*All work done using Blackfire products...*









*Robert and Rene wipe the car clean using DP Waterless Auto Wash









Rene using Blackfire Clay and Blackfire Clay Lubricant to clay the paint...









Here's Robert preparing to prime his pad using Blackfire Scratch Resistant Clear Compound









Robert does a Test Spot on the hood to dial-in the process the rest of us will duplicate over the rest of the car. For this he's using the Flex 3401 with a Cyan Hydro-Tech Cutting Pad and the Blackfire Scratch Resistant Compound. This combination of products on the 5.0 Speed Setting removed all but the deepest RIDS









Here you can see the tint in the tinted clear coming off the car as we compound it and onto the face of the pad. This is nothing to worry about, keep in mind when you're doing any correction work on a clearcoat paint system you too are removing paint that is building up on the face of your buffing pad but because the paint is clear you won't see it build-up on the face of your pad.

See this article,
Why it's important to clean your pads often...










That's me compounding the lower rear quarter panel, I aways say... if it has paint it gets polished...









Working the Flex around the Camaro Script...









Robert tackling the hood. If you're in the Palm Stuart area, Robert owns Impressions Fine Automotive Detailing and is a top notch professional and you'll get nothing but complete satisfaction from his work.









Todd Helme gets ready to start on the passenger side...


















Teamwork...


















At this point we're machine polishing the paint using the Flex 3401 with Crimson Hydro-Tech Finishing Pads and Blackfire Scratch Resistant Clear Finishing Polish.









:thumb:*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Before leaving for the day, Meghan dropped off some of our new *Super Soft Deluxe Green Microfiber Towels* with Rolled Edges so I asked my friend Amy to come by and help remove the wax...










These new microfiber towels are thick and plush and perfect for wiping off any wax or paint sealant... Here Amy's using the technique I wrote about in this article,

*How to correctly fold and use a Microfiber Towel*









































































*Removing a little polish splatter from the windshield using a microfiber towel...*









*All work, including compounding, polishing and machine waxing was done using the Flex 3401 with Hydro-Tech pads by Lake Country.*









*The paint came our looking really wet and glossy...*









*Ready to roll...*









*Autogeek's Car of the Week*

*Rene's 2011 Camaro SS in Red Tint Jewel Polished to perfection using Blackfire Products*









*Next week we'll be working on Sam's 1994 Porsche 964 Turbo 3.6*









Follow the project on my Facebook page as it happens in real time starting at 5:00pm on Thursday, September 15th.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice to see Amy wearing appropriate foot wear for a garage. How all my "amy's" dress :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Baahh she's wearing far too many items of clothing.

Car looks nice though


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Camaro? Where?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

How good are blackfire WD compared etc. Wolf's BW or Carlack LLS?
Does it match to these with gloss and wetness?


----------



## Boomer (Jul 2, 2011)

Very tidy! And the car's not bad either!


----------



## jacko666 (Aug 31, 2010)

Car looks sweet:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I LOVE these camaros.. they are stunning..
would love a white one.

for a car that screams USA muscle.. I was surprised to find out they are manufacturered by Holden GM in Melbourne, Aus. on the Holden Zeta platform.. same as the holden commodore/monaro and the vauxhall VXR8


----------



## IbizaFR (May 22, 2010)

Very Curvy ! and the cars non to shaby either :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Car looks really great,love the blackfire products.


----------

